# "Poisoned Chalice" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 25, 2016)

I've yet to hear from our winner regarding permission for an identity reveal, but I am creating this thread to keep all congratulatory posts together, and have moved all applicable posts from the voting thread here. Our winner is our winner no matter who they may be, and they deserve muchos kudos for their particularly stellar winning entry, *Child of Mourning*. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to celebrate this fine example of exceptional poetry.

As always, our winner will receive this month's Laureate, and has the honor of choosing our next topic. If our winning poet decides to share their indentity, either I or they will reveal their name in this thread.




You've outdone yourself, no easy task, I assure you, with this poem. I was completely wowed and in awe of well you wove your words together. Excellent work, dear, and truly deserving of the win! Kudos!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

Congratulations to our winner! The suspense is killing me! Great job everyone who mustered enough courage to participate. Thank you for those who have voted for me. I truly appreciate it. You're the best! Keep striving for the next competition. Shine even brighter than before!


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 26, 2016)

Congratulations to An, and well done everyone.  There were some high quality entries and I enjoyed reading them very much.
I'm pretty sure I know who our anonymous winner by the writing style and by who's missing


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 26, 2016)

congrats to the winner- one powerful piece of poetry- great entry's all.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 26, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 26, 2016)

Gumby said:


> Congratulations!



Oops!  I thought it was yours


----------



## Blue (Mar 26, 2016)

Congratulations to the winner, an amazing piece *slow clap*


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 27, 2016)

Should we have a 'name the poet' poll?


----------



## aj47 (Mar 27, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Should we have a 'name the poet' poll?



No.

I entered a challenge anonymously (not this one) and my identity was revealed and I was Very Unhappy.  I think it's not our place to try to force someone to come out if they choose not to.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 27, 2016)

astroannie said:


> No.
> 
> I entered a challenge anonymously (not this one) and my identity was revealed and I was Very Unhappy.  I think it's not our place to try to force someone to come out if they choose not to.



I completely agree with you. Respect the anonymous request.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 27, 2016)

astroannie said:


> No.
> 
> I entered a challenge anonymously (not this one) and my identity was revealed and I was Very Unhappy.  I think it's not our place to try to force someone to come out if they choose not to.



Hey Annie.  My suggestion wasn't meant to be taken seriously.  Optional anonymity is very important - especially as someone may be writing about something deeply personal from their own life.  I'm sorry to hear that your anonymity was broken.  I would feel aggrieved too had I been on the wrong end of such a scenario.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 27, 2016)

Thus arrives the moment you've all been craving.

AND OUR WINNER IS...


wait for it...


wait for it... (Yes, I'm a sadist)


click _here_, (just kidding)




*Firemajic!!!!!!!

*You go, Jul!


Who guessed right?


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 27, 2016)

Well done Julia.  Nice work.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 28, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Oops!  I thought it was yours




lol, I am flattered and Honored that you thought Gumby wrote that poem, Phil.... hahaaa... gotcha! Thanks everyone! The prompt I picked is very personal and dear to my heart... a true passion of mine, and I am excited to see how the talented poets of WF will handle this challenge....


----------



## PiP (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations, Julia. A well deserved win! A truly sensitive poem...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you Pippy, I appreciate...


----------



## ned (Mar 29, 2016)

salutations Juls - terrific poem and deserved winner.

we now have blind voting, so how about everyone going anonymous?
that way, we can have a proper game of guess the poet! - (smiley face with dark glasses and false beard)

Ned


----------



## escorial (Mar 29, 2016)

well done


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 29, 2016)

Well done, Julia! A beautifully written poem that dripped with emotion. A deserved win.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 29, 2016)

ned said:


> we now have blind voting, so how about everyone going anonymous?
> that way, we can have a proper game of guess the poet! - (smiley face with dark glasses and false beard)
> 
> Ned



We've done it before:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/139238-The-Blind-June-Challenge-Memories
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/140025-July-Challenge-Books

and I'd love to do it again if enough members are receptive to it. That said, I've started a _*discussion*_ in the Bistro where anyone who chooses to provide input may post their opinions. If we get enough ayes by mid afternoon on Friday, we can go anonymous for April's Challenge, if not, we can consider it for a future Challenge.

Please let us know how you feel.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Firemajic (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you so much for your sublime comments, ned, jen, Escorial and xxx... I am honored and delighted...


----------

